# My rescue story



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Boyce was a rescue horse, and im very proud of him now for recovering so fast.
He had something wrong with his heart but hes fine now. 

x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I think its a lovely heartwarming story Bolly! Good on you!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

ty, i feel proud of him for recovering so fast! x


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Good for you!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Ty Kristy x


----------

